# Buffis spielen: 4 gewinnt :p



## xontroulis (30. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

denkt daran, der entsprechende Stein muss immer in der untersten Reihe anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | F

X spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death Walking Terror (30. Juni 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

o spielt


----------



## xontroulis (30. Juni 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F


X spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2010)

Ach Alko, Spielverderber.


-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

o spielt.


----------



## xontroulis (30. Juni 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

S pielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. Juni 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | x | _ | F
o Spielt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Juni 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | x | o | F
X Spielt

(hoffe ich habs richtig gemacht)


----------



## Alion (2. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | x | x | o | F
O Spielt


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | o | _ | o | x | x | o | F
X Spielt


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | o | o| o | x | x | o | F

o spielt


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juli 2010)

Yeah, nochnicht viele Beiträge und ihr habt es schon direkt verhauen da ein 0 zuviel ist, also nochmal neu:

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | F


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2010)

Tut mir leid aber ist ganz schön verwirrend. Man setzt eine 0 und sagt X spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (4. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | x | O | _ | _ | F

X spielt


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | X | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | _ | x | O | _ | _ | F[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]O spielt[/font]


----------



## EisblockError (4. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | F


x spielt


----------



## Resch (5. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | _ | _ | F


o ist an der Reihe.

[/quote]


----------



## Belty (6. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | _ | F


x ist an der Reihe.


----------



## Resch (6. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | _ | F


o ist an der Reihe.


----------



## Rikkui (6. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | o | F


 x ist an der Reihe.


----------



## Resch (6. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | x | _ | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | o | F


o ist an der Reihe.


----------



## xontroulis (9. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | x | o | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | o | F

X ist an der Reihe


----------



## Shaila (10. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | x | o | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | o | F

 O ist an der Reihe


----------



## Wintergift (11. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | x | o | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | x | o | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | o | F

x ist an der Reihe


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. Juli 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | x | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | x | o | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | x | o | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | o | F

x gewinnt?


----------



## xontroulis (11. Juli 2010)

ok X hat gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



new game:


-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | _ | _ | F

 O spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (12. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X |O | _ | _ | F

 X ist an der Reihe


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X |O | _ | _ | F

O ist an der Reihe !


----------



## Resch (16. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | O| X | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X |O | _ | _ | F

X ist an der Reihe !


----------



## Hackseputt (18. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | O| X | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X |O | X | _ | F

O ist dran


----------



## Kronas (20. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | O| _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | O| X | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X |O | X | _ | F
x ist dran


----------



## Medmius (21. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | O| _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | O| X | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | X | X |O | X | _ | F
O ist dran [/font]


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

Medmius schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
> | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
> | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
> | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
> ...


----------



## Mincor (21. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ |X |O | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ |O |O |X | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | X | X|O | X | _ | F


O ist dran


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | O | O | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | O | O | X | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | X | X | O | X | _ | F


X ist dran


----------



## Hackseputt (21. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | X| _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | O | O | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | O | O | X | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | X | X | O | X | _ | F

O's turn


----------



## Soldier206 (21. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | O | O | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | O | O | X | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | X | X | O | X | O | F

X ist dran


----------



## Hackseputt (22. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | O | O | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | O | O | X | _ |X | E
| _ | _ | X | X | O | X | O | F

Und O darf wieder


----------



## Soldier206 (22. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | O | X | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | O | O | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | O | O | X | _ |X | E
| _ | _ | X | X | O | X | O | F


X ist dran, aber es ist eig eh schon vorbei


----------



## Resch (28. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | O | X | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | O | O | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | O | O | X | X |X | E
| _ | _ | X | X | O | X | O | F


O ist dran


----------



## Urengroll (28. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | O_ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | O | X | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | O | O | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | O | O | X | X |X | E
| _ | _ | X | X | O | X | O | F


O gewinnt


----------



## Darton (29. Juli 2010)

New game

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | F


x ist dran


----------



## Resch (29. Juli 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | F


o ist dran


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | F


x ist dran


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | F


o ist dran


----------



## Resch (10. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | F


x ist dran


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | X | X | _ | o | _ | F[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]o ist drann![/font]


----------



## Bronzefisch (22. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | X | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | X | X | _ | o | _ | F


x ist dran!


----------



## Resch (24. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | X | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | X | X | X | _ | o | _ | F


o ist dran!
 Und hat somit verloren...da hat wohl jmd nicht aufgepasst :-P ich will ja keinen anschauen "Bronzefisch"^^


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

o.0 
Das hab ich ja garnicht gesehen^^

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | F

x ist dran!


----------



## Medmius (28. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | o | _ | X | _ | _ | F

o ist dran!


----------



## Bronzefisch (28. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | o | o | X | _ | _ | F

x ist dran!


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | o | X | _ | _ | F

o spielt


----------



## Resch (30. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | o | X | _ | _ | F

X ist dran


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | o | o | X | _ | _ | F

 oist dran


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | o | o | X | _ | _ | F

The stage is yours x


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | o | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | o | o | X | _ | _ | F

Auf geht's o


----------



## Resch (31. August 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | o | x | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | o | o | x | _ | _ | F

X ist dran!


----------



## MasterXoX (31. August 2010)

Neu.

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | F


----------



## Sunyo (1. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | F

x hat das Vergügen.

Warum eig. neu? oO Das andere war doch noch gar nicht fertig...


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

o ist dran

vllt weil er/sie dachte dass o dran ist?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (1. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

 x ist dran


----------



## Resch (1. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

 o ist dran


----------



## Sunyo (1. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

x ist dran.


----------



## Resch (1. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

o ist dran.


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

 x ist dran.


----------



## Resch (2. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

 o ist dran.


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

 xist dran.


----------



## Resch (3. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

 o ist dran.


----------



## Sunyo (3. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

x ist dran.


----------



## Resch (7. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

o ist dran.


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

x nun


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | x | o | E
| _ | x | _ | x | o | o | o | F


 xist an der Reihe.


----------



## Resch (8. September 2010)

Bronzefisch du bist irgendwie nicht beim aktuellen Spiel^^

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

O ist dran


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

x ist dran

Hm....ich habs iwie wohl verkackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (9. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | _ | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

x ist dran


----------



## Resch (10. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

x ist dran


----------



## Resch (13. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

x ist dran


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | _ | o | x | _ | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Trooperus (14. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | _ | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | o | o | x | _ | o | F

X ist dran


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | x | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | o | o | x | _ | o | F

 o ist dran


----------



## Sunyo (23. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | x | o | o | _ | x | E
| x | o | o | o | x | o | o | F

x ist dran. Wobei ich schon sagen kann, dass o nicht mehr gewinnen kann.


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2010)

is das nich genau so sinnlos wie xxO? ^^ los macht fertig is. next=win xD

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | _ | x | D
| x | _ | x | o | o | x | x | E
| x | o | o | o | x | o | o | F


----------



## Sunyo (26. September 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | x | x | D
| x | _ | x | o | o | x | x | E
| x | o | o | o | x | o | o | F

x wins!


-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | F

x ist dran.


----------



## Kuya (28. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> -1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
> | _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
> | x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
> | x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
> ...



Ähm.. Hust.. eigentlich wäre jetzt Kreis dran gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (4. Oktober 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | A
| x | _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | B
| x | _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | C
| o | _ | _ | x | x | o | x | D
| x | _ | x | o | o | x | x | E
| x | o | o | o | x | o | o | F

o hat gewonnen wenn wir da so zurückdrehen, dass es wieder passt :-P!

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | F

x ist dran.


----------



## Tounho (15. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | _ | F

o ist dran.[/font]


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | _ | F

x spielt jetzt


----------



## Resch (19. Oktober 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | _ | F

o ist dran!


----------



## Jengor (20. November 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | o | _ | _ | F

x darf


----------



## xontroulis (21. November 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | o | x | _ | F

o ist dran


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | o | x | _ | F

x ist dran


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (19. Januar 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | o | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | o | x | _ | F

O ist dran


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | o | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | o | x | _ | F

X ist dran


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (15. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | o | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | o | x | _ | F

o ist dran


----------



## Grushdak (15. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | o | x | _ | F

x ist dran


----------



## Alion (16. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

o ist dran


----------



## Resch (17. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | o | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

x ist dran


----------



## Alion (17. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | o | x | E
| _ | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

o ist dran


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | o | x | E
| _ | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

 x ist dran


----------



## Alion (18. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | o | x | E
| x | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

o ist dran


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | _ | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | o | x | E
| x | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

x ist dran


----------



## llcool13 (19. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | x | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | o | x | E
| x | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

o ist dran


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | o | C
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | x | D
| _ | o | x | o | o | o | x | E
| x | x | x | o | o | x | x | F

Hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## llcool13 (19. März 2011)

Ja hast du. Weil ich gepennt habe -.-

Ich mach mal neu.

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | F

o ist dran.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ja hast du. Weil ich gepennt habe -.-



Cool 

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | F


x ist dran


----------



## Resch (21. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | _ | F


o ist dran


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | _ | F


x ist dran


----------



## Resch (23. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | _ | F


o ist dran


----------



## Alion (23. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | _ | o | _ | F

x ist dran


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (24. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | x | o | _ | F

o ist dran


----------



## Alion (24. März 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | x | o | _ | F

x ist dran


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (13. April 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | x | o | _ | F

o ist dran


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | x | o | _ | F

 x ist dran


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (20. April 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | x | o | _ | F

o ist dtan


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. April 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | x | o | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | x | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | o | x | x | o | o | F

o hat gewonnen?


----------



## Marctoad (25. April 2011)

Ich mache dann mal ein Neues auf

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| X | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | F

O ist dran


----------



## Yodaku (22. Mai 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | F

X ist dran


----------



## Alion (24. Mai 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | o | _ | x | _ | _ | F

 o ist dran


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (30. Juni 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | o | _ | x | _ | _ | F

X ist dran


----------



## Quentaros (8. Juli 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | o | _ | x | _ | _ | F

so und nu wieder O


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (25. Oktober 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | o | _ | x | _ | o | F

X ist dran


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Oktober 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | _ | o | _ | x | x | o | F

O ist dran.


----------



## llcool13 (12. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F


x ist dran.


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | x | _ | _ | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F


O ist dran.


----------



## Zonalar (19. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | x | _ | _ | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

X is dran


----------



## iShock (19. November 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | o | _ | x | x | _ | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]O ist dran[/font]


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | o | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | o | _ | x | x | _ | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]X ist dran[/font]


----------



## iShock (19. November 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | o | x | _ | D
| _ | o | o | _ | x | x | _ | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]O ist dran[/font]


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | o | x | _ | D
| _ | o | o | _ | x | x | _ | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F



X ist dran
[/font]


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | C
| _ | _ | X | _ | o | x | _ | D
| _ | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F



o ist dran
[/font]


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (21. November 2011)

| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | C
| _ | o | X | _ | o | x | _ | D
| _ | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F



x ist dran


----------



## TheGui (22. November 2011)

| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | C
| _ | o | X | _ | o | x | _ | D
| _ | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F



o ist dran


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. November 2011)

| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | C
| _ | o | X | _ | o | x | _ | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

X ist dran


----------



## TheGui (22. November 2011)

| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | C
| _ | o | X | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | _ | _ | _ | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

X ist dran


----------



## TheGui (23. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | x | _ | _ | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran


jetz gibts schon 2 reihen wo man nix mehr setzen darf >_>


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

X ist dran.


----------



## TheGui (23. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran.

*o hat gewonnen!
*


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> *...
> o hat gewonnen!
> *


Schon vor 4 Zügen. Setz' einfach das X in Reihe 4, und mach dem Leiden ein Ende! ;D

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

X ist _(arm)_ dran.


----------



## TheGui (24. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | x | _ | x | _ | _ | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran.




Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Setz' einfach das X in Reihe 4, und mach dem Leiden ein Ende! ;D



Pf, ich warte einfach bis jemand vor mir X setzt und spiel ab da für o


----------



## spectrumizer (24. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | x | _ | x | _ | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

x ist dran.


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o is dran


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

x is dran


----------



## Kerosin22 (26. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | x | o | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | x | o | _ | o | _ | _ | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

x ist dran


----------



## Kerosin22 (27. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | x | o | _ | o | x | _ | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. November 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| _ | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

X ist dran. *evilgrin*


----------



## llcool13 (10. Dezember 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| _ | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| x | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran.


----------



## daHexmax (30. Dezember 2011)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
| _ | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| o | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| x | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

x ist dran ...


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (14. März 2012)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
 | x | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
 | o | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
 | x | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
 | o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
 | x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | o | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
 | x | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
 | o | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
 | x | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
 | o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
 | x | o | o | _ | x | x | o | F

x ist dran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>>>


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (17. Januar 2013)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| o | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
 | x | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
 | o | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
 | x | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
 | o | o | o | _ | x | x | x | E
 | x | o | o | x | x | x | o | F

o ist dran


----------



## Canaglius (24. Januar 2013)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| o | x | o | _ | o | x | o | A
| x | o | x | _ | x | x | o | B
| o | x | x | _ | o | o | o | C
| x | o | x | _ | o | x | x | D
| o | o | o | o | x | x | x | E
| x | o | o | x | x | x | o | F


o hat gewonnen


----------



## Apuh (26. Januar 2013)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | F[/font]


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (20. Februar 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F 

o ist dran


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

x ist dran

Editierter Spielzug, weil jemand wegen den Regeln  war.


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | x | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Juli 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | _ | o | x | _ | _ | F

x ist am Zug


----------



## Negev (20. Juli 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | o | o | x | _ | _ | F

 o ist am Zug


----------



## bkeleanor (11. September 2014)

FAIL! -> fixed

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | _ | _ | F

 x ist am Zug


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | _ | _ | F

o ist am Zug


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
 | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
 | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
 | _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
 | _ | o | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
 | _ | x | x | o | x | _ | o | F

 x ist am Zug


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | x | o | F

o ist am Zug


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | 0 | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | x | o | F

x ist am Zug


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | 0 | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | _ | o | _ | _x| _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | x | o | F


----------



## ZAM (2. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | *o* | o | _ | x | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | x | o | F

x ist am Zug


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | o | *o* | o | _ | x | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | x | o | F

 

o ist am Zug


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | o | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | *o | o | o | o* | x | _ | E
| _ | x | x | o | x | x | o | F

 

x ist am Zug

 

neues Spiel


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | _ | F

 

o ist am Zug.


----------



## Greendesert (8. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | _ | F

 

x ist am Zug.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | _ | _ | _ | F
 
o ist am Zug


----------



## Greendesert (10. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | _ | o | _ | F
 
x ist am Zug


----------



## kenzmj (12. Oktober 2014)

Fail! ^^ habs ausgebessert
-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | _ | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | x | o | _ | F
 
o ist am zug


----------



## Greendesert (13. Oktober 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | x | o | _ | F
 
x ist am zug


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. November 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | x | o | _ | F
 
o ist am zug


----------



## Greendesert (3. November 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | _ | x | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | x | o | o | F
 
x ist am zug


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | x | _ | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | x | o | o | F
 
o ist am zug


----------



## acepwnz (29. November 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | x | o | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | x | o | o | F
 
x ist am zug


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. Dezember 2014)

-1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7-
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | A
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | B
| _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | _ | C
| _ | _ | _ | _ | x | x | _ | D
| _ | _ | x | x | o | o | _ | E
| _ | _ | x | o | x | o | o | F

 

o ist am Zug

 

Tante Edith meint ´x gewinnt in spätestens 2 Runden.......  nicht war?´  

 

°<(=:-D$$$$$


----------



## sanimirza (6. Dezember 2014)

da es sowas hier noch nicht gibt dachte ich mir einfach mal das Spiel zu eröffnen.


----------

